# g/i air reasearch t-4 turbo



## stylingtwagon (May 9, 2009)

looking to see if anyone is interested in a good t-4 turbo upgrade ?
























if interested im looking to get 150$ for it but this is just a g/i if i get interested i will post more spec pics.think u i need a moderrator to place this in the right thread for sale please.


----------

